# Stock CD Player doesn't work



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys. I want to change the stock cd player thats in my 2000 altima. The cd player doesn't work. It all works fine exept It can't read the cd's for some reason. How would I go about removing the stock cd player? Heres some pics you guys can look at and maybe edit with paint and show what to remove where the screws are etc.

www.geocities.com/anotherpocho/altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmmm, take out the piece around the shifter and youll see some screws there that hold the rest of the console in... pretty easy, just take your time and remember that there are clips that hold the center piece around the stereo in.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

one word, crowbar. LoL. don't try that.


----------

